# LOOOOOOL



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Personally I don’t think those signatures add much value. Kind of ruined a perfectly nice guitar in my opinion.

Signed Gibson Les Paul Standard Guitar | Guitars | Bedford | Kijiji


----------



## mtlpg (Nov 19, 2020)

Saw this today and thought the exact same thing 😂


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

LOL ... one creeping up from under the pickguard. And what about that neck pup ring ?








I don't know why people think graffities from unknown persons makes a guitar's twice what it's worth. I think it's the other way around. This one should be free to a good home that'll give it back its former looks.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Everyone wants a Chris brown signed lp though


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

Why do people think that signatures from artists not associated with a particular guitar add value to it? Ludicris? That idea is ludicrous. 

Rascal Flats maybe, if they guitar player(s) plays LP. But none of the others have any connection to Les Pauls.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wouldn't it be funny if it turned out to be a Chibson.....

I suppose you could wet sand it and over spray with nitro, then buff it out, but $6000?

Then again, I find the prices for many guitars to be far too high.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

RBlakeney said:


> Everyone wants a Chris brown signed lp though


That’s the one that got me. Dude is a piece of shit and when he eventually goes the R. Kelly route, that sig will make the guitar worth even less than it already was.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Definitely ruined. When a signature from Lester himself doesn't really increase the value of an LP, he thinks MaryJ Blige and Ludicris is worth that? They should have went with a bass instead.
They should be easily removed once the seller realizes no one wants it, so thats good..


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I think wet sanding with 2000 grit paper and some naphtha or even just rubbing compound would take that shit off, then a nice polishing...good as new.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> I think wet sanding with 2000 grit paper and some naphtha or even just rubbing compound would take that shit off, then a nice polishing...good as new.


Magic marker on nitro has a bad habit of penetrating very deeply due to the xylene (if I recall correctly) that's used as the solvent for the ink. I wouldn't be surprised if this needed a complete refinish. On poly, it's not a big deal, usually comes right off.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

gtrguy said:


> Magic marker on nitro has a bad habit of penetrating very deeply due to the xylene (if I recall correctly) that's used as the solvent for the ink. I wouldn't be surprised if this needed a complete refinish. On poly, it's not a big deal, usually comes right off.


Well that would be terrible! In that case it's a $1500 guitar, tops?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> Well that would be terrible! In that case it's a $1500 guitar, tops?


Unless you're a really big Chris Brown fan.... lol


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Can anyone local pick it up for me?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> Can anyone local pick it up for me?


Sure lol


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

This is the perfect example of what happens when memorabilia people don’t know the difference between what a music collector looks for vs what a guitar collector looks for.

A music collector might want those signatures, but they sure as hell don’t want them on a guitar for $6k, unless Slash signed it.

A guitar collector won’t give a toss about the signatures and looks at how they devalued the guitar.

Smart memorabilia people get pick guards autographed.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Oh I take it back, I noticed James Blunt also signed it.

Here’s my reasonable offer, I’ll send the seller $200 to buy $50 in gas to set it alight like a Viking funeral pyre, so that we may appease the music gods in hopes they don’t smite us for allowing such madness to be recorded…


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> Well that would be terrible! In that case it's a $1500 guitar, tops?


If it needs a refinish, not even that much. It would cost hundreds to get someone to refinish the top in nitro and then you own a guitar that’s probably worth $1500 because it’s been refinished. So deduct the cost of the refin from that $1500.


----------



## BDoubleG (Apr 15, 2007)

In addition to all the valid points above, I love the "Signed by, Mary J Blige, James Blunt, Chris Brown, Ludacris, Rascal Flatts, etc." If you're going to market a guitar as being worth $6,000.00 due to its signatures, does it really make sense to go with an "etc." instead of listing all the signatures?

Not saying I care who the signatures are in this case, given the other signatures, but imagine someone putting Beatles memorabilia up for sale "signed by Ringo Starr etc." There may be some other details I'd like here.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm curious. How do instruments acquire signatures? I mean, if it's your gig and gear, and someone notable comes over after and says "Hey, great set. I liked your tone." and you respond with "Gee man, that means a lot coming from you. Would you be open to signing my guitar?", that would be one thing. But then you'd probably want to hang onto that guitar because of its sentimental value. I mean, you know who signed it, for crying out loud!

There can also be instances where an instrument signed by many of those playing a festival or special event is auctioned or raffled off, and it holds no special meaning for the winner, so they sell it. But who brings a spotless instrument to a show in its case, hangs around to badger the VIP for their autograph, and then tries to sell the result?

I don't get it.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

mhammer said:


> I'm curious. How do instruments acquire signatures? I mean, if it's your gig and gear, and someone notable comes over after and says "Hey, great set. I liked your tone." and you respond with "Gee man, that means a lot coming from you. Would you be open to signing my guitar?", that would be one thing. But then you'd probably want to hang onto that guitar because of its sentimental value. I mean, you know who signed it, for crying out loud!
> 
> There can also be instances where an instrument signed by many of those playing a festival or special event is auctioned or raffled off, and it holds no special meaning for the winner, so they sell it. But who brings a spotless instrument to a show in its case, hangs around to badger the VIP for their autograph, and then tries to sell the result?
> 
> I don't get it.


It was auctioned for charity, the Grammy something something kids help something something charity.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I guess you could ask him how much without the signatures 😁


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

"have any other signatures you can throw in to sweeten the deal?" 

hehehe.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

LaRSin said:


> I guess you could ask him how much without the signatures 😁


Way ahead of you…


----------



## RonzoRif (4 mo ago)

Some of those signatures are a joke…Chris Brown? Mary J? Ludacris?
Might as well had DJ Kali sign it too….









🤣Insane Superhuman Guitar Skills Demnostration by DJ Khaled on Bob Marley's Guitar Shorts


#Shorts#DJkhaled#bobmarleyDJ Khaled showing his tremedously incredible guitar skills.He is the best GUITARER😆 in the worlddj khaled,dj khaled vevo,dj khaled...




youtube.com


----------

